# Bloody Mary's



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking for the pinnacle of morning drinks. Anybody got what they think is the finest scratch Bloody Mary recipe?

-Steve


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Gin
V-8
Worchestershire sauce
Hot sauce 
Grated Horseraddish
Squeeze of lime juice
mix and add ice
add a stalk of celery
sprinkle Lawrey's or Old Bay seasoning on top

:al


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I love drinking and smoking in the morning!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

They have a good mix at the Rod and Gun Club I belong to. One variation is to sprinkle some dill weed in it. Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Here are some answers to when I asked the same question a while ago.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17627&highlight=bloody+marys


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I sell *Mr & Mrs T Bloody Mary mix* over here, but it is a american product.. The hot and spicy is real good.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Here are some answers to when I asked the same question a while ago.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17627&highlight=bloody+marys


Thanks for the link! Looks like it got bumped up to the top.

-Steve


----------

